# Special Jounin vs. Jounin



## Jorkan (Jul 19, 2006)

Special Jounin vs. Jounin

What's the difference?  I see people using the term 'Special Jounin' but I don't remember reading this in the Manga.  Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## Yoofie (Jul 19, 2006)

To be quoting another NF member at the moment, but I forget who...
Anyways, special jounins have only mastered certains areas of the ninja arts.

However, jounins, have mastered (or are somewhat close to mastery) everything all around.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 19, 2006)

Special Jounin are right in between Jounin and Chuunin--statistically, and in terms of rank, apparently. The Special Jounin we know of thus far:

Anko
Genma
Raidou
Ebisu(he was in Part 1, anyways)
Ibiki
Aoba
Hayate(RIP)
Kiba's sister... Inuzuka *Hana*, I think it was? Pretty sure she's a Special Jounin.

Anko is the only one who's been referred to as a "Special Jounin" in the manga, however. Usually they are simply referred to as Jounin. You'd have to look at the Databooks 'n' such to know who's a Special Jounin or not.


----------



## neo-dragon (Jul 19, 2006)

I think it's more that "special jounin" have a particular area of specialty.  For instance, that guy who supervised the first test in the chuunin exam (I don't remember his name) specialized in intelligence gathering.  That was his job.  Regular jounin don't have a specific job or position.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 19, 2006)

Theres some jounin that stand out, but jounin are strong non the less. Think about the 2 jounin who took on all sound 4 CS2. They where not special but pretty damn strong.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jul 19, 2006)

Special jounin....made me wonder what the difference was...but i think its as Sai said.


----------



## Cantankerous (Jul 19, 2006)

In short, a Jonin would be a ninja with elite skills in all areas which would result in a well rounded, high ranking ninja. 

However a special Jounin I assume whould excel far more in a certain area(s) than a regular jounin where maybe the skills a regular jounin is posses may lack; however their special area is what makes up, and places them in a higher rank and importance in certain high ranked missions. 

Although, may not be up to par in combat for example in comparision to a regular jounin.


----------



## sezo (Jul 19, 2006)

dont forget that something like elite jounins also exists


----------



## Tsuuga (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, Elite Jounins are just... the better Jounins.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 19, 2006)

sezo said:
			
		

> dont forget that something like elite jounins also exists


Not as an official term. Elite just means better than the rest. Gaara, Neji and Sasuke were "elite genin" for example.


----------



## Nahrootoe (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, there's no "Elite Jounin" rank ever referenced in an official source.

Readers like to distinguish certain individuals (the cream of the crop like Kakashi or Gai) and call them "elite."

As Grrblt said, anyone can be "elite" simply by being the top of their classification.


----------



## Heldensheld (Jul 19, 2006)

Kakashi vs Gai...

Close call.....


----------



## Rikudou Sennin (Jul 19, 2006)

Special Jounins are people like Ibiki. Strong in some area's but average in the others. He is the head of the torture and interrogation department so he's high in genjutsu and intelligence but for example he lacks stamina etc.

While Jounin are more overall shinobi. Elite Jounin isnt an official title but is often used to adress the gap b etween skill between Jounins. Kakashi for example is pretty much only second to Jiraiya and Tsunade, yet he could probably kick Neji's ass (at this point) in a minute flat. So Neji is called a Rookie Jounin and Kakashi a Elite Jounin.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 19, 2006)

neo-dragon said:
			
		

> I think it's more that "special jounin" have a particular area of specialty.  For instance, that guy who supervised the first test in the chuunin exam (I don't remember his name) specialized in intelligence gathering.  That was his job.  Regular jounin don't have a specific job or position.


yeah your right neo they are special because they have special talent like anko she can scout areas real well as it was stated in the anko arc fillers. 

and Ibiki is an interogations specialist.


----------



## pavister (Jul 19, 2006)

Jorkan said:
			
		

> Special Jounin vs. Jounin
> 
> What's the difference?  I see people using the term 'Special Jounin' but I don't remember reading this in the Manga.  Can someone explain this to me?



while the question has already been answered, i just want to add that an easy way to remember is think 'special' in terms of a kid with "special needs", ie, mentally challenged. the problem way back when was ppl were thinking special in terms of "better than the rest"
although in naruto, special jounins arnt mentally challenged but u should no what i mean


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 19, 2006)

Question answered.

Recycling.


----------

